# Within Horns Section



## akhill jain (Feb 2, 2022)

Im currently doing a mockup of Hogwarts Forever which is just based on French Horns! And I was curious about if the first chair which acts as soprano sits on the left or right as far as the seating is concerned. If Im not wrong I do hear the higher pitches on the right. Some help would be appreciated. Thanks

For reference-


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 2, 2022)

That would be on the right in the horn section in a typical orchestral setup.


----------

